# l'Apple TV prend son indépendance !



## freddythenabaztag (27 Février 2013)

Enfin !!!! après des mois d'attente, icloud s'ouvre enfin aux films et aux séries en France ! c'est donc seulement à partir d'aujourd'hui que l'Apple TV prend tout son sens puisque qu'elle est désormais indépendante de mon Mac. Quel plaisir de pouvoir allumer son Apple TV sans se poser la question de la mise en veille de mon Mac. En revanche, seuls les films et séries achetées sur iTunes permettent la lecture, pour les DVD et autres divix importés, il faudra encore allumer son ordi 
merci Apple


----------

